# Ariens 24 Deluxe vs Toro 826 OXE



## Gardawg (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi,
My first post here as I'm looking to purchase a new snow blower to use at a seasonal lake house for winter access as my snowplow guy isn't plowing this season. Briefly, the location on Lake Ontario experiences high wind so most of the snow blows away or ends up in front of the door etc. My last snow blower in the late 80's was a Toro 724 used for a residential apartment complex I plowed and cleaned side walks. After many years in constuction at age 55 my back is shot and I'm forced to buy a snowblower to use at the lake. I have looked at the Ariens Compact 24 and feel it may no be enough for the wind packed snow and EOD. I have narrowed it down to the Arien 24 Deluxe or Toro 826EXO. The Ariens looks like a great machine altough it is really nose heavy, weighs 50 lbs more than the Toro and the auto gear has mixed reviews. The Toro is better balanced, lighter and the same price although it sure doesn't seem to be built as well as my old 724. My back likes the balance of the Toro machine and I'm curious if the auto turn on the Ariens will make up the diffence in weight compared to the Toro. Also, I have found no info regarding Toro's automatic steering feature. Another option is a 2x Cub Cadet from my local dealer, although at first glance the 208cc engines seem too small.
Any help would be appreciated as the Toro stock is very low and I need to make a decision this weekend. The Ariens looks to be a better machine and the price from my local dealer is fair. My main concern is the weight although I realize I will not typically pushing down on the handles to lift the front end.
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Bryan78 (Jan 10, 2015)

If I'm not mistaken the automatic steering on the Toro is exactly the same as auto turn on the Ariens, made by General Transmissions.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

While I agree that Toro is light weight on the front it doesn't serve well when you encounter packed snow or EOD snow as you have to pull up a lot which I find worse than having to push down to raise the front since I feel happens lesser times than the opposite. JMO
Oh and BTW :white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Gardawg said:


> Hi,
> My first post here as I'm looking to purchase a new snow blower to use at a seasonal lake house for winter access as my snowplow guy isn't plowing this season. Briefly, the location on Lake Ontario experiences high wind so most of the snow blows away or ends up in front of the door etc. My last snow blower in the late 80's was a Toro 724 used for a residential apartment complex I plowed and cleaned side walks. After many years in constuction at age 55 my back is shot and I'm forced to buy a snowblower to use at the lake. I have looked at the Ariens Compact 24 and feel it may no be enough for the wind packed snow and EOD. I have narrowed it down to the Arien 24 Deluxe or Toro 826EXO. The Ariens looks like a great machine altough it is really nose heavy, weighs 50 lbs more than the Toro and the auto gear has mixed reviews. The Toro is better balanced, lighter and the same price although it sure doesn't seem to be built as well as my old 724. My back likes the balance of the Toro machine and I'm curious if the auto turn on the Ariens will make up the diffence in weight compared to the Toro. Also, I have found no info regarding Toro's automatic steering feature. Another option is a 2x Cub Cadet from my local dealer, although at first glance the 208cc engines seem too small.
> Any help would be appreciated as the Toro stock is very low and I need to make a decision this weekend. The Ariens looks to be a better machine and the price from my local dealer is fair. My main concern is the weight although I realize I will not typically pushing down on the handles to lift the front end.
> Thanks,
> Jeff


:white^_^arial^_^0^_

I would go with the Ariens Deluxe 24 it has the best combo of performance and build quality. The 254cc engine is a good match for the 24" auger width. The Cub Cadet is a nice little machine for the money but as you said with the 208cc engine you would have to take it very slow on the plow pile. I am not a big Toro fan and believe they are overpriced though I do like the ease of the Quick Stick, but I know you said it was too low for your height. 

Good luck with whichever machine you choose!


----------



## Gardawg (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback so far, much appreciated! I'm leaning towards the Ariens machine, lucky the dealer has them in stock.
Jeff


----------



## Snowzer (Oct 14, 2015)

Cardo111 said:


> :white^_^arial^_^0^_
> 
> I would go with the Ariens Deluxe 24 it has the best combo of performance and build quality. The 254cc engine is a good match for the 24" auger width. The Cub Cadet is a nice little machine for the money but as you said with the 208cc engine you would have to take it very slow on the plow pile. I am not a big Toro fan and believe they are overpriced though I do like the ease of the Quick Stick, but I know you said it was too low for your height.
> 
> Good luck with whichever machine you choose!


Now I feel good about buying the Ariens 24" Deluxe. I don't know much about Toro so I won't weigh in on it.


----------



## dave r (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi
You might also look at Toro 826 oxe hd (38805). It has power steering with hand clutches. So when you squeeze the left one it free wheels and the right on will keep turning making it very easy. and the same goes when you squeeze the right. If you squeeze both it disengages both wheels and you an push forward pull back turn very easy. Unlike Ariens they don't use sheer pins because of there gear box. Balanced very nicely so it feels very light.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes the toro is lighter in the front end but for some reason they dig in hard pack very well. I was not a toro fan till a few years ago when we had a 30'' of wet snow. I was on my plowing rt and watched a guy go through his drive drive with one . That blower eat that snow like it was nothing while all the other blowers I saw were having trouble. ALL the mtd stuff was the worse in that storm the ariens I watched did well but not as good as the toro 
including my 69.


----------



## colt340 (Nov 2, 2014)

I have a new Ariens 24' Deluxe and got to use it in the wet snow in northern Illinois. It worked great blowing the wet snow a good 40 ft. Snow at the bottom of the drive was no problem. The motor and auger size is a perfect match.

I would buy the Ariens again.


----------



## Gardawg (Nov 21, 2015)

I did my research and went back to the dealers and looked over both machines weighing out the pros and cons. With my back issues the Toro appears to be a better choice as it's close to 50lbs. lighter in weight and better balanced. The Ariens is a little nicer machine but I'm sure the Toro will do a decent job for the limited use it will see. It seems the Toro automatic steering is identical to Ariens auto turn, so the Toro will handle nicely. On the other extreme, I was considering a Ariens Compact 24 or Toro 724 to stay on the lighter side but feel it will not be enough machine. This is all about compromise and I'm hoping the Toro 826EXO will be a good middle of the road option. Certainly more of a performer than the Compact 24 or Toro 724 and close to the Ariens 24 Deluxe. I have the last one on hold at my local dealer at a fair price and have until the end of tomorrow to decide for sure.
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I think you made the right choice.


----------



## Gardawg (Nov 21, 2015)

Update: I ended up going with the Toro 826 OXE! As mentioned I haven't had a snowblower since my 80's Toro 724 and after looking at a used Toro 824 from 2000, I realized how light duty it was compared to the new snowblowers. I'm happy I went with the lighter weight Toro 826 OXE over the Ariens 24 Deluxe as I had no problem fitting it in the back of my Honda Element to transport it out to my lake cottage. My back will appreciate the lighter weight Toro and it should do everything I need to do with it.Funny, I picked up the Toro on a 50* day but had a chance to set the skids including applying anti seize to the adjusting bolts. I'm not really sure how crazy I should go removing bolts and applying anit seize to all threads. Otherwise, as another member posted, the Toro OXE features automatic steering and is identical to Ariens's auto steering including the same keyed axle and wheel retaining clips. Overall the Toro looks to be a nice machine, I will update after we have snow.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

congrats gardawg, i'll be looking for an update


----------

